# Looking for Windows 95 Wallpaper



## WindowsWallpaper (Oct 25, 2009)

One is the bubbles and forest. It sounds odd but i want to customize my pc so that it looks like the old Windows 95. I really want these, thanks. if you can send me a link or two thanks.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

You can get sounds schemes and the Clouds and Win95 Logo backgrounds from here:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/135315.
I've zipped up the backgrounds from my Win95 box (Includes Clouds, but not the Logo), and PMed you the link


----------

